# NEW Portable Cayin Spark C5 DAC/Amp Released MAY 2015



## maikuirock

This new DAC/Amp portable just came out this month i believe. Anyone got one with any insight?


----------



## Cayin

maikuirock said:


> This new DAC/Amp portable just came out this month i believe. Anyone got one with any insight?


 
 Hi Maikuirock, thanks. You are correct about the amplifier. It is a new DAC/AMP we just released in this month. It is the third model of portable headphone amplifier we have developed following C6 and C5. We will officially release the news about the debut of the amplifier so that more head-fiers know our lastest progress on our new product development. We will also have it reviewed and maybe a review tour so that you can get some insight from the community. We are really appreciated that you have opened a new thread for this new amplifier. Originally we planned to have a thread ourselves but now you have one and we will take this one as the main thread for our new C5DAC DAC/AMP headphone amplifier.
  
 Thanks a lot.
  
 Cayin Team


----------



## Havo42

How much is it going to cost?


----------



## Cayin

havo42 said:


> How much is it going to cost?


 
 Our suggested retail price is US$ 259.00. It will differ in different area based on different VATs.


----------



## maikuirock

cayin said:


> Our suggested retail price is US$ 259.00. It will differ in different area based on different VATs.


 

 Thanks! Just got one off Shenzhen to check out. Not familiar with the original C5, can you AB the amp parts or are they identical? Just curious if you've taken feedback from previous users to improve this edition besides adding the DAC and larger battery. What is the headphone impedance support range?


----------



## maikuirock

For android OTG is it (micro to mini) or (micro to micro) usb?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

maikuirock said:


> Thanks! Just got one off Shenzhen to check out. Not familiar with the original C5, can you AB the amp parts or are they identical? Just curious if you've taken feedback from previous users to improve this edition besides adding the DAC and larger battery. What is the headphone impedance support range?


 
 They used the same mold, and therefore have the same appearance, but in fact the function and sound have significant differences.
  
 CAYIN already shows a block diagram C5DAC, I believe we can find the contrast .C5DAC support portion Android smartphones decoding, support for PC, and the battery life in use when the amp can reach more than 15 hours.
  
 The sound is also a difference with C5, C5DAC more suitable IEM, at the same time has a very spacious sound performance.
  
 Hope to see more friends, we can also look forward to your views.
  
 THK


----------



## nmatheis

thomas cayin said:


> They used the same mold, and therefore have the same appearance, but in fact the function and sound have significant differences.
> 
> CAYIN already shows a block diagram C5DAC, I believe we can find the contrast .C5DAC support portion Android smartphones decoding, support for PC, and the battery life in use when the amp can reach more than 15 hours.
> 
> ...




This is of interest to me. I liked C5 default sound signature a lot but found it hard to use with IEM due to low gain being too powerful. If there ends up being a tour, I'd be interested in testing this out.


----------



## Cayin

Hello Everyone,
  
 Good news. We have released our new C5DAC USB DAC headphone amplifier recently and plan to organize a world review tour. Following is the thread we have on the Head-Fi:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/769731/cayin-c5dac-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier-world-tour-reviewers-wanted
  
 Please take a look at guys. If you are interested in the tour please apply for it and we are really appreciated for your support as alwasy. 
  
 Thanks and with best regards,
  
 Cayin Team


----------



## Wyd4

I would be interested in this but you made the N6 too good and I dont need an amp or dac hahah.
  
 Great to see you putting out more quality products


----------



## maikuirock

Got mine in couple of days ago, but haven't had too much time with it so impression maybe next week? Here are some images in comparison to my E12A.


----------



## miceblue

Why........
JDS Labs C5
Cayin C5

JDS Labs C5D
Cayin C5DAC

:/


----------



## dacari

nmatheis said:


> This is of interest to me. I liked C5 default sound signature a lot but found it hard to use with IEM due to low gain being too powerful. If there ends up being a tour, I'd be interested in testing this out.


 
  
 Yes, I'd like to see more amps (at this level) with 3 gain settings, or at least the LOW gain was true low, -6db or -3db.
  
 We know the db values of each gain?


----------



## FrZ-Fi

How would this compare the the fiio e18?


----------



## earfonia

Looks good! Haven't tried OPA1652 based headphone amp before.
  
 subbed


----------



## GridIroN

miceblue said:


> Why........
> JDS Labs C5
> Cayin C5
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd actually love to know why audio companies seem to copy each other's names. I think there are 3 different products from different companies called the "C5" and now two different products both named "C5D"


----------



## Cayin

frz-fi said:


> How would this compare the the fiio e18


 
 Please subscribe to the thread and I am sure some will do the comparison between these two in our review tour...


----------



## Thomas Cayin

gridiron said:


> I'd actually love to know why audio companies seem to copy each other's names. I think there are 3 different products from different companies called the "C5" and now two different products both named "C5D"


 
 I can only say that this is a coincidence, but in China it was also asked the same question.
  
 Our brand called "CAYIN", we will use these five letters to form differentiated product range and now appear on the HEAD-FI is N-series and C series, there is more ahead.
  
 Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Cayin

miceblue said:


> Why........
> JDS Labs C5
> Cayin C5
> 
> ...


 
  
  


gridiron said:


> I'd actually love to know why audio companies seem to copy each other's names. I think there are 3 different products from different companies called the "C5" and now two different products both named "C5D"


 
  
 What a coincidence. Let us explain to you our rules for our model naming.
  
 We have named our models after our brand name Cayin of which there are five characters C, A, Y, I and N. One letter will represent one series of products. Now we have used C, A and N. 
  
 C represents our portable headphone amplifiers for which we already have C6, C5, C5DAC. A represents our WIFI speakers for which we have A6. N represents our digital audio players for which we have N6. Maybe you have already found a rule for our model name that as for each series of products we are naming the first model of the series after Number 6. It relates to Chinese culture. In China number 6 has a meaning of Luck, Sucess and therefore we often prefer to use the 6.
  
 Next let's go to the line of our portable headphone amplifers. Our first model is C6 and why we have name our second model as C5. It is because C6 is a model with the DAC for Appple devices but the C5 does not have any decoding function. C5 is a pure headphone amplifier which we can see it a product "lower" than the C6. Therefore have used a number smaller than 6 and we take 5. In future if we are developing even lower version of such series of products we may name them after C4, C3, C2, etc. Why we have taken C5DAC then. Maybe you can see the reason from the response my Collegue Thomas has made above. It is because our C5DAC has the same look as our C5 and developed based on it. But we have added a new USB DAC funtion for Android system of phones and PC into the new model and then we have named it C5DAC. In fact originally we planned to name it C8 but we have a worry that some customers may question us that why Cayin would name a similar products with two totally differnt model names. 
  
 That is the story of ours and in future you will see more products of ours named after the characters of C, N, I or A and Y.


----------



## GridIroN

frz-fi said:


> How would this compare the the fiio e18?


 
  
 Considering it's price is $260, I imagine it's better than the FiiO E18, but about equal to a JDS Labs C5. The JDS C5D as an amp was quite warm sounding, and so was the Cayin C5 so it will be interesting to see how they stack up. Many people may prefer the Cayin C5D for it's potentiometer if they perform about identical.  
  


cayin said:


> What a coincidence. Let us explain to you our rules for our model naming.
> 
> We have named our models after our brand name Cayin of which there are five characters C, A, Y, I and N. One letter will represent one series of products. Now we have used C, A and N.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the explaination!


----------



## LajostheHun

frz-fi said:


> How would this compare the the fiio e18?


 
 Right, it looks like it's "carbon copy"


----------



## Lenin Reddy

So the amp in C5DAC is not the C5 , but a different one ? I'm thinking C5 amp with hifimediy DAC bcoz I love C5 amp . if C5DAC had same amp as C5 it would be lot more cool


----------



## EmpJ

Congrats Cayin for becoming Head-fi sponsors! 
  
 Finally had some time to crack one of these babies open. Wow! Great first impressions. Really clean DAC experience for sure, which is something that the N6 excels in as well. 
  
 I'll give it a few days before commenting on the amp portion...in comparisons with the C5 amp that is. Always impressed with how "finished" Cayin products are.


----------



## hakushondaimao

cayin said:


> What a coincidence. Let us explain to you our rules for our model naming.
> 
> We have named our models after our brand name Cayin of which there are five characters C, A, Y, I and N. One letter will represent one series of products. Now we have used C, A and N.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Based on this info, and little birds twittering something about an N5 being in the works, I've started a dedicated thread *here*.


----------



## amader7

I'm anxiously waiting for a review or two. I am in search of a USB Dac/Amp and am currently contemplating between JDS Labs C5D, Oppo HA-2, and this, but so far I don't see any reviews or even initial impressions about the sound quality. I've heard good things about C5 but would love some comparison between various products.


----------



## nmatheis

amader7 said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for a review or two. I am in search of a USB Dac/Amp and am currently contemplating between JDS Labs C5D, Oppo HA-2, and this, but so far I don't see any reviews or even initial impressions about the sound quality. I've heard good things about C5 but would love some comparison between various products.




AFAIK, Cayin hasn't chosen the headfi reviewers yet. Once they do, I'm sure the reviews will start rolling in


----------



## amader7

yeah i guess i'll have to decide between jds, oppo and sony then..


----------



## amader7

doublepost


----------



## nmatheis

Or just wait, lol :wink_face: 

Silly headfiers with no impulse control ::evil:


----------



## amader7

nmatheis said:


> Or just wait, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :-D


----------



## SlickSteiner

amader7 said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for a review or two. I am in search of a USB Dac/Amp and am currently contemplating between JDS Labs C5D, Oppo HA-2, and this, but so far I don't see any reviews or even initial impressions about the sound quality. I've heard good things about C5 but would love some comparison between various products.


 
  
 We're in the same boat , I'm also contemplating on either the JDS Labs C5D, Oppo HA-2 or the Cayin C5DAC. Can't wait for the reviews to come.


----------



## amader7

I think I've *almost* made-up my mind to go with oppo ha-2 after reading both their threads. I am in need of a usb dac/amp and am in a hurry. My new earphones will be here in a week's time and I'll place an order for ha-2 after receiving those.


----------



## money4me247

slicksteiner said:


> We're in the same boat , I'm also contemplating on either the JDS Labs C5D, Oppo HA-2 or the Cayin C5DAC. Can't wait for the reviews to come.


 
@SlickSteiner, I was blessed to be chosen for the review tour & I own an Oppo HA-2, so I will be doing direct comparisons between them for my review  cheers!


----------



## amader7

I already ordered the ha-2. Hopefully it compares well against the c5dac.


----------



## SlickSteiner

That's Great News! Will surely wait for your impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love your review on the AKG K7XX.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I also got chosen for the review tour. Hopefully will be comparing this to my Aune T1, Hifimediy Sabre and comparing the amp part to the E11


----------



## nmatheis

Looks like I should be getting this (and maybe RHA T20) tomorrow


----------



## nmatheis

The eagle has landed. I repeat, the eagle has landed. 

Listening to _*The Eagles*_ via Fiio X5 -> *C5 Spark* -> RHA MA750 and it sounds *mighty fine*  

Although low gain still seems a bit loud for IEM IMHO...


----------



## xkonfuzed

Nice! Have you tested out the DAC part yet?


----------



## Baycode

Hi @nmatheis , good to see that you have received the C5DAC!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can you please write the details about the outer dimensions (I want to be sure if it is going to be stacked well with an LG G3) ?
  
 .....................................................
  
 IMO a super short data cable (microUSB to microUSB) would work better without any redundancy for connecting the C5DAC to a phone... This short cable could make it feel better in a pocket too...
  
 (But I am not very sure since I didn't have the unit yet... So just looking at the images I tried to imagine...)
  
 Something like this?:

 (I am not sure if anything like this manufactured before
 so I created this image using a stock microUSB to USB cable image
 and manipulated it in Adobe Photoshop)


----------



## nmatheis

xkonfuzed said:


> Nice! Have you tested out the DAC part yet?




Not yet, but I will try it out although I'm primarily into portable gear and have no desktop / high-end DACs to compare with - just my Fiio and iBasso DAPs. 



baycode said:


> Hi @nmatheis
> , good to see that you have received the C5DAC!  :rolleyes:
> 
> Can you please write the details about the outer dimensions (I want to be sure if it is going to be stacked well with an LG G3) ?
> ...




Hey Baycode 

Here's a photo I grabbed of the specs with dimensions:


The DAC port is centered ~24mm from the left edge in the second to last photo I posted above. Does that give you the info you need?


----------



## Baycode

nmatheis said:


> Hey @Baycode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the information @nmatheis




  
 I have just measured the back of my phone and can say that C5DAC is match made in heaven for LG G3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Size fits perfectly! 
  
 Can't wait to review this fella


----------



## nmatheis

The width is spot on with my X5, but it's a bit longer. I imagine it'd be perfect with larger phones!

And maybe Cayin can work out iOS support for us iPhone users?


----------



## hakushondaimao

nmatheis said:


> The width is spot on with my X5, but it's a bit longer. I imagine it'd be perfect with larger phones!
> 
> And maybe Cayin can work out iOS support for us iPhone users?


 
  





    iPhone...


----------



## nmatheis

hakushondaimao said:


> iPhone...




Yeah, I know I shouldn't have been but I was caught off guard by the lack of iOS support...


----------



## money4me247

nmatheis said:


> Yeah, I know I shouldn't have been but I was caught off guard by the lack of iOS support...




iOS is supported. you just need a camera adapter kit from what I understand. that's the way it works for the majority of devices on the market. companies have to pay Apple if they want their dac to work plugging straight into the phone without the camera kit. More Apple's issue with their closed system and proprietary ports than 3rd party manufacturers.


----------



## nmatheis

money4me247 said:


> iOS is supported. you just need a camera adapter kit from what I understand. that's the way it works for the majority of devices on the market. companies have to pay Apple if they want their dac to work plugging straight into the phone without the camera kit. More Apple's issue with their closed system and proprietary ports than 3rd party manufacturers.




I have a CCK, so I'll see if I can get it to work...


----------



## Cayin

money4me247 said:


> iOS is supported. you just need a camera adapter kit from what I understand. that's the way it works for the majority of devices on the market. companies have to pay Apple if they want their dac to work plugging straight into the phone without the camera kit. More Apple's issue with their closed system and proprietary ports than 3rd party manufacturers.


 
 Yes correct. What we need is a Camera adapter kit in order to work with iOS.


----------



## maikuirock

baycode said:


> Hi @nmatheis , good to see that you have received the C5DAC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The C5 Spark does comes with short OTG (micro to micro) cable already (all black one in the image below). I actually prefer the Hakshop (google it) version (the one with the red connector) of the cable as the stock one does not seem to fully seat into the USB port and comes out fairly easily. I had trouble syncing the device with the G3 at first then i figured out the sure-fire way to work it. First connect the C5 (off position) to your phone via OTG cable. Unlock phone, THEN turn on the C5.


----------



## nmatheis

cayin said:


> Yes correct. What we need is a Camera adapter kit in order to work with iOS.




I have the USB -> 30-pin Camera Connection Kit, which I use with a 30-pin Line Out Dock with amps. I'm just unsure of how to use the CCK with my iPhone 5s which uses the Lightning connector. Maybe someone can give me a bit of help to test this feature. Off to google it...


----------



## gonzfi

Any more impressions on this product kind sir?


----------



## nmatheis

gonzfi said:


> Any more impressions on this product kind sir?




It reminds me a lot of the original C5 amp while driving IEM. If you haven't heard that amp, check out reviews HERE.


----------



## SlickSteiner

Eagerly waiting for the reviews / early impressions from the C5DAC tour.


----------



## nmatheis

It sound great like the original C5 did and is a snap to use as a DAC/Amp with my iPhone, which is great!

The only concerns for my use case so far are that I really want to use them with IEM but find they have a very narrow range of use on the volume pot. 

For instance when using the RHA T20, I get low volume as the "2" mark just becomes visible on the dial. By the time the "2" mark is disappearing, it's too loud for me. There are 9 marks, so I only get to use 1 increment on the volume dial with these IEM. That's on low gain, of course. 

For me, that's just not enough. Not only does it make it tricky to dial in the right volume, I'm afraid I might accidentally turn the dial too far and blast my ears. 

This seems just like the original C5 and was the major reason I sold my C5. It was my understanding from early C5DAC product info that they would be more usable with IEM (ie, lower gain), but that's definitely not my experience so far. 

The other niggle I have is the bass boost. Some love it, I don't. For me it's too broad-spectrum, warming up sub - upper bass and bleeding into the mids. I prefer a more surgical bass boost, which boosts mostly sub bass, a bit of mid bass, but leaves upper bass and mids untouched. Of course, YMMV. 

But as a last message, the default sound signature on the C5DAC is fantastic


----------



## SlickSteiner

Thank your for your inputs! How would you compare it with other amps / dacs that you have?


----------



## Cotnijoe

My take on the C5 DAC for those interested.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13470


----------



## Cayin

cotnijoe said:


> My take on the C5 DAC for those interested.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13470


 
 WOW. Excellent and thanks very much for your great review...


----------



## xkonfuzed

Day 1 with the C5DAC impressions: 
  
 Overall impressions are very good. The amplifier part of the unit is excellent. Works well with all my headphones. I have yet to try it with an IEM though. This thing pairs exceptionally well with my M-Audio Q40, the bass boost function along with some drum and bass music are bringing a lot of joy to my ears at the moment. 
  
 The DAC part, however, could use a bit more refinement. A bit sibilant and harsh on some tracks. Vocals sound digital-y, if that makes any sense. 
  
 I want to spend as much time with it as I can prior to writing the review, just to make sure everything settles in. 
  
 Also: The unit stacks up really well with my LG G4


----------



## hakushondaimao

If you're thinking C5DAC, and what to stack with it, there's exciting news to report on the N5 DAP project. Check out the product updates from Cayin *HERE*.


----------



## NawiLlih

Is there a coaxial input on this or is it USB only? I'm still looking for a coax DAC as there seem to be very few on the market :/


----------



## Cotnijoe

nawillih said:


> Is there a coaxial input on this or is it USB only? I'm still looking for a coax DAC as there seem to be very few on the market :/




To utilize its DAC section, i believe its only via USB.

iBassp offers some nice amps with coaxial input since tiehr pwn portable DAP all have coax out


----------



## NawiLlih

cotnijoe said:


> To utilize its DAC section, i believe its only via USB.
> 
> iBassp offers some nice amps with coaxial input since tiehr pwn portable DAP all have coax out




Ok, thanks for your help 
I know iFi also produce some but they get very expensive...


----------



## nmatheis

cotnijoe said:


> To utilize its DAC section, i believe its only via USB.
> 
> iBassp offers some nice amps with coaxial input since tiehr pwn portable DAP all have coax out




Yes, C5DAC DAC function is USB only. C5DAC has Coax, but it's only for output.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Whoo. Finally done writing the C5DAC review. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13500


----------



## SlickSteiner

xkonfuzed said:


> Whoo. Finally done writing the C5DAC review.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13500


 
  
 Thank you for your insights on the C5DAC


----------



## xkonfuzed

slicksteiner said:


> Thank you for your insights on the C5DAC


 
 My pleasure


----------



## nmatheis

Hi all.  Just finished my review of the C5 DAC: *LINK*.

*EDIT: *Just wanted to make sure I mentioned in this thread that while I think the C5DAC is a good piece of kit what holds it back from being great in my opinion is that it gets much too loud much too quickly on low gain. I think Cayin should think seriously about making low gain much less powerful!

Please Cayin,Thomas Cayin.


----------



## Baycode

nmatheis said:


> Hi all.  Just finished my review of the C5 DAC: *LINK*.
> 
> *EDIT: *Just wanted to make sure I mentioned in this thread that while I think the C5DAC is a good piece of kit what holds it back from being great in my opinion is that it gets much too loud much too quickly on low gain. I think Cayin should think seriously about making low gain much less powerful!
> 
> Please @Cayin,@Thomas Cayin.


 
 Very informative and honest review, congrats @nmatheis


----------



## nmatheis

baycode said:


> Very informative and honest review, congrats @nmatheis




Thanks Baycode


----------



## money4me247

Posted my review on the C5DAC HERE. Hope its an enjoyable read!


----------



## Fungus

baycode said:


> Thanks for the information @nmatheis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have a lg g3 too but I'm concern the curved back won't accommodate the flat surface of the c5dac very well.


----------



## Baycode

fungus said:


> I have a lg g3 too but I'm concern the curved back won't accommodate the flat surface of the c5dac very well.


 
  
 Cayin C5DAC stacks nicely with LG G3.
  
 LG* G4* back is curved not for only sides, also top and bottom so that may be slightly problematic...
  
 I am now testing the C5DAC! So far liked its sound!


----------



## xkonfuzed

baycode said:


> Cayin C5DAC stacks nicely with LG G3.
> 
> LG* G4* back is curved not for only sides, also top and bottom so that may be slightly problematic...
> 
> I am now testing the C5DAC! So far liked its sound!


 
 Same with the G4, they stack up very nicely. Actually the alignment is excellent. Because the top plastic part is thinner than the rest of the unit, it doesn't scratch against the camera lens.


----------



## maikuirock

fungus said:


> I have a lg g3 too but I'm concern the curved back won't accommodate the flat surface of the c5dac very well.




Images of the G3 and C5 Dac are on Page 4 of this thread.


----------



## king conan

Can anyone check if the C5DAC works with Galaxy S6?
  
 Probably not since they blocked usb audio out for many usb dac's, but I know a few still work.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Fungus

Can any g3 users confirm that using the c5 dac completely eliminates the noisy background, IF interference and distortion in the right/left channel from the internal dac/amp. 
 I simply can not stand the beeping and distortion in the right channel through the headphone out.


----------



## Baycode

fungus said:


> Can any g3 users confirm that using the c5 dac completely eliminates the noisy background, IF interference and distortion in the right/left channel from the internal dac/amp.
> I simply can not stand the beeping and distortion in the right channel through the headphone out.




I didn't have such problems from the headphone out of my G3. If your G3 headphone out have such a problem I believe this DAC will eliminate it completely. No clicking, pop sounds, no EMI and distortion issues so far... (Only slight heating of the unit). I havent tested hissing though... May be someone can chime in.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I experienced some EMI when stacked with my G4, but it isn't a dealbreaker.


----------



## nmatheis

Yes, C5DAC had a bit of EMI with my iPhone 5s, too. It wasn't egregious or anything, but better shielding would've been appreciated, though. 

I'll say it again, if Cayin can lower the gain (especially low gain) to make these easier to use with IEM, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! Cleaning up the marshmallow cream bass boost would make it even better!!!

I don't know what they're trying to drive with these that they need the low gain setting so damn high


----------



## Baycode

My C5DAC review is online for anyone interested: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13743


----------



## DJ XtAzY

So does the C5DAC amp part sounds similar to the regular C5 amp?


----------



## nmatheis

dj xtazy said:


> So does the C5DAC amp part sounds similar to the regular C5 amp?




From memory, it sounded *the same* to me.


----------



## doublea71

I finally posted my review:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13780
  
 Thanks again to Cayin!


----------



## chillaxing

Does the c5dac charge your phone too, like the e18.  Trying to decide if I should go back to the e18 or get the new c5dac.
  
 whats the best place to get a deal on the c5dac?


----------



## money4me247

chillaxing said:


> Does the c5dac charge your phone too, like the e18.  Trying to decide if I should go back to the e18 or get the new c5dac.
> 
> whats the best place to get a deal on the c5dac?




edited: cayin c5dac can charge your phone.

my mistake


----------



## Baycode

chillaxing said:


> Does the c5dac charge your phone too, like the e18.  Trying to decide if I should go back to the e18 or get the new c5dac.
> 
> whats the best place to get a deal on the c5dac?






money4me247 said:


> cayin c5dac cannot charge your phone.




Cayin C5DAC can charge your phone. There is a switch on the bottom of the unit saying DAC-AUX/ChRG. One of the reasons of the switch is for that. If you connect one end of a microUSB to microUSB cable to the port on the left side of this switch and connect the other end to your phone and select AuX/CHRG it should do it. I have tested and it worked. I have charged my LG G3 with it


----------



## money4me247

baycode said:


> Cayin C5DAC can charge your phone. There is a switch on the bottom of the unit saying AUX/ChRG. One of the reasons of the switch is for that. If you connect one end of a microUSB to microUSB cable to the port on the left side of this switch and connect the other end to your phone it should do it. I have tested and it worked. I have charged my LG G3 with it


 
 lol you are right. my mistake. i was thinking about charging while being used as a dac. the c5dac will not charge while connected as a dac, but it will operate as a mobile power bank. you can use it as a standalone amplifier while it is in charging mode, but you cannot charge your phone & use the dac feature at the same time. e18 actually is the same way. dac mode & charging mode are separate.


----------



## chillaxing

baycode said:


> Cayin C5DAC can charge your phone. There is a switch on the bottom of the unit saying DAC-AUX/ChRG. One of the reasons of the switch is for that. If you connect one end of a microUSB to microUSB cable to the port on the left side of this switch and connect the other end to your phone and select AuX/CHRG it should do it. I have tested and it worked. I have charged my LG G3 with it


 
 ya boiyyyyy!, gonna be using it with a g3 also 
  
 Is your g3 rooted, also which variant do you have?  I'm asking cause I read somewhere, that a rooted phone won't work to well with these android dac/amps.


----------



## Baycode

chillaxing said:


> ya boiyyyyy!, gonna be using it with a g3 also
> 
> Is your g3 rooted, also which variant do you have?  I'm asking cause I read somewhere, that a rooted phone won't work to well with these android dac/amps.




My Lg G3 is not rooted.

Which port did you use on the C5DAC while doing this?

Did you push the Dac-Aux/Chrg swithch to chrg position? The purpose of the switch is that... 

(If you did all these, then your problem might be a cable issue my friend... )


----------



## hakushondaimao

And better late than never, my review has been posted. http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13922


----------



## earfonia

Being the last review in the tour program, here is my review for C5 DAC:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14132
  
 Thanks Cayin for the tour!


----------



## Rocyareborn

To charge the cayin c5 dac, it's the power in on the far right of the back? I am getting confused as the middle one says dac-aux/chrg. Thanks. Instructions are in Chinese so there no help to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cayin

rocyareborn said:


> To charge the cayin c5 dac, it's the power in on the far right of the back? I am getting confused as the middle one says dac-aux/chrg. Thanks. Instructions are in Chinese so there no help to me. Thanks in advance.


 

 sorry for a late response. If you are planning a charging please switch to Charge. If you are using it as a DAC please switch to DAC-AUX.


----------



## stefanolandesca

How do these fare against the jds labs c5d?


----------



## bavinck

baycode said:


> I didn't have such problems from the headphone out of my G3. If your G3 headphone out have such a problem I believe this DAC will eliminate it completely. No clicking, pop sounds, no EMI and distortion issues so far... (Only slight heating of the unit). I havent tested hissing though... May be someone can chime in.


 
 I am getting some light emi interference using my note 3 when they are stacked in just the right position. Otherwise, nothing.


----------



## stefanolandesca

Hi i received my c5dac. I noticed it has a coax out. So can i use this to connect to my fiio x3ii? The fiio has a coax too.


----------



## gumby0406

I am new to the world of audio. I have been looking at buying either sennheiser hd700 or hd650. Would this be a good match for either of these as I am also looking for a portable dac/amp to use with my phone and other devices.


----------



## freitz

Has anyone used this as a desktop amp dac?


----------



## Rocyareborn

This is all I have used for my desktop for around 5 Month's. Sounds awsome as far as I'm concerned. Makes music/movies sound so much better. Mine may be up for sale soon.


----------



## Onny Izwan

> Day 1 with the C5DAC impressions:
> 
> Overall impressions are very good. The amplifier part of the unit is excellent. Works well with all my headphones. I have yet to try it with an IEM though. This thing pairs exceptionally well with my M-Audio Q40, the bass boost function along with some drum and bass music are bringing a lot of joy to my ears at the moment.
> 
> ...


 

 I disagree. The C5DAC isn't harsh at the top end at all. Quite the opposite, I'm afraid. It is anything but digital-sounding. Vocals are natural and smooth (never rolled off). Well-judged sound signature this Cayin.


----------



## apaar123

Which DAC chip does it have?


----------



## apaar123

Anyone?


----------



## heavyarms

will it be good to pair this with DT 770 PRO 80 ohms? I got a deal for $99


----------



## Andykong

*[COLOR=FF00AA]Merry Christmas[/COLOR]*​
On behalf of Cayin, I wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year. I know we are always busy this holiday season, especially when Christmas is not a public holiday in Mainland China , but I want to take the time to wish you and yours, happy holidays. This is a special day for family and friends, there isn't anything can't wait until tomorrow, so relax and hug your beloveds around you, play some music, and enjoy the moment together.

I just had a wonderful Christmas dinner with my family. We were a bit late this year as my niece just arrived from LA this morning, but family is always worth waiting for, and good music will make the dinner ever more involving and pleasant. This is one of the playlist that I appreciated during the holiday season and I want to share this with you. 




NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

Cain c5 amp dac with sennheiser hd600 opinions?


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

What is the correct way to connect my c5 with my phone to the otg cable? It sounds distorted when I don't connect the phone/otg cable/c5 dac in the right order


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

Someone help please


----------



## Andykong

If your phone support OTG and using the an OTG cable, the setup should be plug and play. Sequence is not an issue, trust me on that.


So what phone are you using ?


----------



## heavyarms

sennheiser yo said:


> What is the correct way to connect my c5 with my phone to the otg cable? It sounds distorted when I don't connect the phone/otg cable/c5 dac in the right order


 
  
 Should be just plug and play and your phone should have OTG support.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

galaxy s5


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

andykong said:


> If your phone support OTG and using the an OTG cable, the setup should be plug and play. Sequence is not an issue, trust me on that.
> 
> 
> So what phone are you using ?


 
 galaxy s5


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

when im listening to the cayin c5 connected to my galaxy s5 via otg, the sound sometimes stops for like half a second then keeps playing, its annoying and happens like 3 to 5 times per song. what is the problem? is it possibly my phone? im using the c5 amp/dac with hd600s but it does the same for dt880s and hd 558s


----------



## heavyarms

sennheiser yo said:


> when im listening to the cayin c5 connected to my galaxy s5 via otg, the sound sometimes stops for like half a second then keeps playing, its annoying and happens like 3 to 5 times per song. what is the problem? is it possibly my phone? im using the c5 amp/dac with hd600s but it does the same for dt880s and hd 558s


 
 I observed that when the battery is low it switches on and off.  Though mine's a C5D and I am on Desktop.  It doesn't happen when I use it while charging it simultaneously.


----------



## bavinck

Anyone know how the get the aux 0ower to work. I connect my phone via the aux switch and it doesn't charge. Any ideas? I am using otg, would that be a problem?


----------



## heavyarms

bavinck said:


> Anyone know how the get the aux 0ower to work. I connect my phone via the aux switch and it doesn't charge. Any ideas? I am using otg, would that be a problem?


 
  
 Just tried it mines acting up.  Basically turned on the unit and toggled the switch to CHRG and connected to phone.  It just charges for a second and then disconnects.  LEDs go bonkers when I connect them too.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

My hd600 setup.
Cayin c5 amp/dac connected to my galaxy s5.


----------



## Andykong

sennheiser yo said:


> My hd600 setup.
> Cayin c5 amp/dac connected to my galaxy s5.




Solved the intermediate pausing problem? So the time out setting of the phone is causing that? By the way, there is a "Restrict apps in background" setting under the Battery Saver option of Battery menu, Try if you can achieve uninterrupted playback by disable the restriction.

Glad to know the setup final can work out. Hope you like the sound of the system since you have spend quite a lot of effort to debug the setup.


----------



## Casine

Hi, I'm selling one of these for 140 shipped if anyone is interested.


----------



## leo5111

does this sound same as straight c5? or better/worse for amp?


----------



## Andykong

leo5111 said:


> does this sound same as straight c5? or better/worse for amp?




The C5 is more powerful then the C5DAC, if you are using hard-to-drive headphones, the C5 probably will obvious advantage.

The C5 DAC is slightly more transparent, the C5 sound signature is on the warm side.


----------

